# freundin braucht günstiges mainboard+prozessor



## 4nd3rl (10. April 2002)

hi leutz, 
meine freundin und ich sind auf der suche nach einem superguenstigen mainboard und passenden prozessor. 800`er amd würde völlig ausreichen.
hat jemand nen heissen tip  

thx in advance mphg andy


----------



## st3660a (11. April 2002)

jep!

ECS K7S5A - evtl  mit sound + LAN oboard - für ca. 60 bis 80€.
Hab ich neulich erst verbaut, unter Win2k sehr stabil, und für den Preis absolut unschlagbar.
Da SD und DDR Ram draufpasst, hat man da auch Aufrüstmöglichkeiten. Wenns also nur ein 800er AMD sein soll würd ich nen Duron und 256MB SD Ram vorschlagen.

Wenns dann später mal mehr Leistung sein soll, auf DDR und nen Athlon XP umsteigen.


----------



## 4nd3rl (11. April 2002)

yo, fett merci!!! is ja echt saugünstig.
:|  :|


----------



## DLDS (11. April 2002)

würd die ein

Gigabyte 6CXC-7 Intel 820
Intel P3 600eb FSB 133
und Marken SD-RAM FSB 133

gebraucht verkaufen (nix drann)

übern preiss könnten wir mal in ICQ quatschen
14412810

tööööööööööööööööööööö


----------

